# removal foreign body finger



## kimb (Sep 18, 2008)

does anyone know the correct code for removal of foreign body from the finger. The one I am looking at is:

20520 - simple

I did not see one in the Integumentary section


----------



## Cottrell (Sep 18, 2008)

Did you look at 10120?


----------



## 808coder (Sep 18, 2008)

*FB Removal - Finger*

20520 - is for head neck region FB

26070 - is for Arthrotomy, w/ exploration, drainage, OR removal of loose FB; carpometacarl joint

A simple FB 10120, ie splinter, glass , sewing needle (these would require an Incision and unable to remove w/ tweezers).

If Complicated FB 10121 (as described by Encoder) you would go a little deeper than subcutaneous which involves dissection of tissues to reach the embedded FB.

hope this helps!


----------



## Thath041 (Dec 10, 2014)

20520 and 20525 are in the "General" section not the Head/neck section , just an fyi


----------

